
Is Sam Altman really this ignorant of the history of Silicon Valley? - riboflavin
https://twitter.com/bcantrill/status/941720539143405568
======
gamechangr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15935873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15935873)

------
QAPereo
No, but it’s possible that his ideology matters more to him than other people.
That seems to fit.

------
vfulco
At a minimum, he's got the right to say what he wants. Works for the SJWs.

